# Hey guys got a question



## joell33 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to the forum not new to guns. But I have kinda of a small dilema and thought you'd be the gus to ask. I went to a local gun show today and low and behold found a Kahr pm45 and a p 40 for $450.00 each. Now I have a K40 covert and love it, it's just a little heavy at times. I was cnsidering to trade in my K40 covert on a new pm 45. What are your thoughts. As of right now I'm having a real hard time thinking I'd give up my covert. It really is a nice gun. But those pm 45's look really nice and the weight saving would make pocket carry a breeze. Please chime in and give me some help. I'd appreciate it very much and this place is great, happy I found ya'll. Thanks Joell33


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you are talking about your "Carry Gun", I would expect you to consider known performance over looks. I could care less what I have hidden from everybody looks like, I just want it to work if the moment arrives that I need it to save my life.

Make your choice and take your chances but I believe your priorities need some review before hand. JMHO


----------



## joell33 (Feb 21, 2009)

TOF i aprrciate you chimimg in. No the looks are not the priority. The covert is my main carry however I do carry a Kimber Ultra sometimes. The weight savings in the pm45 are what look appealing. BUt your right my covert is a proven performer. Hard choice. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, you are asking for opinions, so here goes. I personally would not trade or sell the K40 for either the PM45 or the P40, that is assuming that your K40 is shooting reliably right now. I guess that I'm probably kind of old fashioned, but I just prefer metal framed pistols over polymer, particularly in the compact larger caliber pistols such as 40 & 45. JMHO.


----------

